# Polo Gti - Stolen - Dan11s



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

taken from my local forum: and its not my car posted here on behalf of Dan



> Hi guys, my house was broken into on the 29th dec. The thief(s) got away with a laptop, phone, jewellery and my work van key. I never realised at the time that my spare car key had been also been taken and yesterday between 2-4pm in broad daylight my car was driven away from my driveway while i was in the house!!
> 
> Can everyone keep an eye out for a Candy white polo gti. Reg - DAN 11S. Black audi TT comps with black VW badges and lowered on eibach pro street coilies.
> 
> ...


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

on man that's s**t.... best of luck hope everything works ok.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

yup some pikey scum out there these days


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

ohhh gutted! 
that's brazen the way they rob him, then come back and drive away his car like they have some right! 

I hope he at least gets his car back.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Will keep a look out just incse it heads across to Glasgow.

Why would someone steal such a distinctive car in the first place?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

aye rob his house then have the nerve to come back and rob his car.....not on!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

S-X-I said:


> Will keep a look out just incse it heads across to Glasgow.
> 
> Why would someone steal such a distinctive car in the first place?


no idea. probably the parts


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Opportunism I reckon. Break in for the usual things that are easily sellable, Laptop, jewelry etc. Find out later you have the keys for a really nice Polo, and you know where to find it........


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

probably took it to load some other persons belonging into that night.

Hope he finds it and it get resolved quickly.
Gordon.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

**** man! i'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

its the worst thing, I know the score. 
I bet it'll turn up, fingers crossed. :thumb:


----------



## keithm (Jan 2, 2009)

i love those polo gtis, 

will keep a watch out 

not a lot of these about, a rare car


----------



## Superhands (Jan 7, 2009)

Any update on this , hope he got it back 

Looks like it was much loved !


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

nah still not been found guys


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Will keep my eyes open, :tumbleweed:


----------



## M1cha3l84 (Aug 17, 2008)

The Poor lad, i truly hope you get this car back, if not, then find out at least who had the damn cheek to do this!

They need the death sentence thats what i say!


----------



## Superhands (Jan 7, 2009)

Lets hope he moves on to bigger and better 
Not sure i would want the car back after some scum bag has had his mitts on it


----------



## M1cha3l84 (Aug 17, 2008)

Actually i agree with the above, i wouldnt want it back knowing people like that had been in it either.


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

that's sh1t 
nice looking car 
love the euro plate


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

f*ckers......id suggest leaving your spare set at your parents or something and take the set you use with you everywhere...even up to bed...but if they want to take it they will...or you can also try and park your van maybe across your drive? 

i know its no help now but in future might prevent it 

world is messed up

Hope you get it back


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

I'll keep an eye out as I live through the West and work in Edinburgh.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

such a nice car!!
i assume that it hasnt turned up yet?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

nah - not that ive heard of anyway - itll be long gone


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Shame its not been found!


----------

